# 7 Foals on the ground, 3 to go!



## Lewella (May 13, 2007)

The number started out really leaning toward colts so I was really happy when the last two fillies arrived!

Here are the foals sired by Willowlawn's Mr. Unique so far:

Plattes Undaunted (aka Dante - 2.5 weeks in this picture) a colt out of Plattes Angelic Dream (by Masters Dare to Dream)







Plattes Unrelenting (aka Lena - 2 weeks in this picture) a filly out of Oneka's French Silk (by Royal Red Viking)






Plattes Undisguised (aka Gus - 2 weeks in this picture) a colt out of Oneka's Supreme Surprise (by Captain's Mr. Delmonico) - Sale Pending






Plattes Unmistakable (aka Mist - 1 day old in this picture) a filly out of Hope of Valhalla's (by Kahle's Fortune & Fame)


----------



## Lewella (May 13, 2007)

Here are the Roadrunner Cody's Copy babies:

Plattes Hard Copy (aka Black Bob - 2 weeks in this picture) a colt out of Thistle Ridge B.P. Shady Lady - Sold to Freddy Wright of Oklahoma






Plattes Perfectly Copied (aka Perfect - less than 1 day old in this picture) a filly out of Cheg-Kim's Faire Dinkum - Yes, she is a grulla and no she is not for sale! LOL






The other foal is out of a mare I bought bred. He doesn't have a name yet. His sire is Jewels Kreation (by Kewpie's Klassic Kreation of Arenosa and out of Showman's Golden Jewel) and his dam is Rhapsody's Golden Vegas Lou-Ed (the very last daughter of H.V. "King of All"). He's 1 week old in this picture.






All of the foals except the palomino colt are nominated in the Classic Futurity.

One more mare bred to Unique yet to foal (due June 8), one to Copy (due August 7) and one more that was bought in foal (pasture bred).



:


----------



## Lisa Strass (May 13, 2007)

Lots of nice babies, Lewella! :aktion033: I sure do like those Mr. Unique colts



:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 13, 2007)

Congratulations Lewella they all are beautiful especially like the Perfect. Rally a nice looking group of foals



: :aktion033:


----------



## crponies (May 13, 2007)

Congrats on some very nice foals! If I'm ever in the market, I know one place I'll go shopping.


----------



## lyn_j (May 13, 2007)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Lewella that Unmistakeable can just trot on over to Virginia.... oh wait... Im supposed to be cutting down.



:

Lyn


----------



## Bess Kelly (May 13, 2007)

They're all great looking babes....but, personally I like Gus.



He looks like he is on a mission & besides, stallions seem to be my favorites to pick.



:


----------



## Lewella (May 14, 2007)

lyn_j said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Lewella that Unmistakeable can just trot on over to Virginia.... oh wait... Im supposed to be cutting down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't we all?? LOL I wish I had a high powered zoom so I could get some good action shots of her when her dam takes off with her across the pasture. Man can that filly move!



: She's going to be a little taller than you generally go for Lyn - I expect her to be about 44 inches when she's mature. :bgrin

Dante is the real character of the bunch. We took Unique, Dante and Dante's dam to the MN Horse Expo a few weeks ago and he just hammed it it up! And of course he had to show everyone who looked in his stall his then favorite trick...mock breeding his dam.



: Now his favorite trick is to sneak up on Gus and bite him in the tail to try to get him to play.



: He tried that with Lena once - Lena is is a very proper young lady and wasn't having any of that! LOL

I'm really happy with all of my foals this year.



: Too bad I can't keep them all!


----------



## MBhorses (May 14, 2007)

: congrats,

all those foals are so cute.


----------



## kaykay (May 14, 2007)

congrats!! i loveeeeeeeee lena!!


----------



## SweetOpal (May 15, 2007)

Lewella, I just love GUS! Congrats on some very beautiful foals!


----------



## Miniv (May 15, 2007)

What a GREAT line up of foals, Lewella! Wow.

MA


----------



## Firefall (May 16, 2007)

Wow look at all those lovely long legs, gorgeous foals, congratulations!!!!!


----------

